# Use of copyrighted music in video's.



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know the laws on using copyrighted music for our personal haunt video's. I try to contact certain artist's but never get a responce, if I even find a way to contact at all. I heard from a few videographers who do wedding's that as long as it's not the main audio track and it's not for profit and used for entertainment only that it's OK but I'd like to see something in black and white before I decide to make it common practice. I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It just depends.
If you submit a video to be reproduced, HauntForum, Halloween-L ...
and someone would have to pay to view it, well, I think you answered your own question.
I haven't heard that anything has ever happened, but you never know.

What music were you interested in?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Music for the Haunt video, for example, Rob Zombie, Tim Burtons This is halloween and songs like that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I usually use MidNight Syndicate, but do give credit at the end.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good question TwistedDementia. I really don't the answer but there is a publication on the World Intellectual Property Organization web site that explains some things about copyright.

It might come down to whether the use is private or public. Almost certainly fair use provisions would allow for private productions (if you purchased the music). But if the video is shown "outside the normal circle of family and its close acquaintances" (page 10) then you would need permission for the copyright holder. That may explain way the wedding videographers are able to do it.

Hopefully some other folks here will be able to shine some more light on the subject.

http://www.wipo.int/freepublications/en/intproperty/909/wipo_pub_909.pdf


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

I did some work for an indi-film last summer. www.remembermyisa.com .
Some of the sound trac from "Last of the Mohicans" was used for the trailers. These trailers can be downloaded free from their web site and DVD's were made of the same to be given out for free as advertisement. Free is the key word here. As long as no money is made from anything using material that is copywrited you're in the clear.

BTW...in the pics section there are some photos of a couple of styrofoam cannons I made as props for the pirate ship.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Is there anything, like a official web site of some sort, that say's as long as no money is made we're in the clear?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

I know in the movie's they have to pay Mega Bucks to use music.....Now for what you want i think as long as you dont use the whole song and your not making any money from it i think your clear and depends on the artist also some don't care while others would take you to the cleaner.....Best thing to do is call a lawyer he can tell ya the law reguarding copyright laws.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

another question does it have to be from zombie or burtons? because zombie-f uses music in his video's i believe from their band pretty cool stuff if ya ask me.....What im getting at is ask up and comming bands that need the advertising you never know.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Good point! I'd use any good song as long as it went with the theme of the video. I see so many Home Haunt video's using songs and it helps add to the vid but I allway's try think about the long term effect's of my action's.


----------

